# Flour



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am about to restock my flour. I was wondering what flours you keep stocked in your pantry?

All-purpose or do you break it out into cake, bread, and all-purpose? I have unbleached all purpose as the main flour. I have semolina for pasta as well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

All purpose, bread, whole wheat.

The bread flour is a recent acquisition, as I am playing with sourdough.

King Arthur flour is of higher quality, but I don’t purchase it regularly.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, I have whole wheat as well. I have never purchased bread flour. Do you find it makes a big difference?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

robin hood all purpose unbleached i did try bread flour once but when that was gone didn't bother buying another. i dont use ww at all. for delicate cakes i have swans down cake flour or similar


----------



## The girl (Aug 11, 2021)

We use all the above. Bread flour has more gluten. We use it for naan. How do y'all store it long term?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

King Arthur is a local company, or at least was, so I usually go with them. Unbleached generally. I bake infrequently so it lasts a long time.

My mother swears by Five Roses, which she only purchased in Canada.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Bread flour is AMAZING for sourdough that you want good development of the dough's structure. It rises better.






Sourdough folks get really passionate about this stuff.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

altair said:


> King Arthur is a local company, or at least was, so I usually go with them. Unbleached generally. I bake infrequently so it lasts a long time.
> 
> My mother swears by Five Roses, which she only purchased in Canada.


Five Roses is a whiskey, isn't it? No wonder she swears by it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it may very well be but it's also a flour. my mother liked that also. 

i have never made sour dough bread. it's likely one of the few that i haven't. everybody and his dog were making it during the pandemic and flour became scarce. i may try it but probably wouldn't like it. my son on the other hand if i just tell him it's bread he'll eat it. i have come close to trying it but when i get it in my mind that it will taste sour i give it up. i'm sure that's not the case though ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My husband really likes sourdough pancakes and he is cooking pancakes every couple of days for my FIL. I just might get some starter and get that going for him.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Five roses is a flour. I have recipes from the wrappers in my mother's collection of recipes.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

i keep regular flour, whole wheat flour and bread flour. i have found that when i bake chocolate chip cookies, i love using bread flour. it makes the cookies fat and chewy!!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sadly, I very seldom bake any more, So all I have on hand is "All-purpose"
By the way - 5 roses = flour. 4 Roses = the whiskey..... years ago it was my Grandfather's morning eye opener......


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Which ever kind you buy freeze it for 30 days at zero or below. That kills all the bug eggs. I recently used some flour from 2014 that was just fine. Freeze it then dump into 5 gallon food grade buckets. 25# fits well in a 5 gallon bucket. I buy buckets cheap from the bakery. May smell like cake dough or frosting but good buckets.


----------



## The girl (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks Oldasrocks!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I use Gold Medal all-purpose unbleached flour. I tried whole wheat flour years ago but it had a weird flavor, especially in cookies.


----------



## The girl (Aug 11, 2021)

Danaus29, I found that as well. I only use wheat for bread. Even then, I only will use a cup.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

When I tried whole wheat milled locally, it was a world of difference. Rye bread, spelt crackers, apple galette, cookies... They milled outer hull and all (not husks) and it tasted phenomenal.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i never could get a taste for ww. now i do buy what passes for ww at the grocers for toast and i do like that. but you can't call that ww by any stretch of the imagination. i made hamburger buns yesterday and my son came in today and took the whole works. good thing they make up very quickly. since i started making them he wont eat any store bought.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> i never could get a taste for ww. now i do buy what passes for ww at the grocers for toast and i do like that. but you can't call that ww by any stretch of the imagination. i made hamburger buns yesterday and my son came in today and took the whole works. good thing they make up very quickly. since i started making them he wont eat any store bought.


Care to share that recipe?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure but i only make a small batch. i tried more but it just didn't work out the same. this is the way i do it and the way my son and i like them. goes without saying that everything has to be warm before hand but anyone use to cooking knows that. i take my egg out of the fridge night before but i also warm it in a mug in warm water. at the last minute i break it into a warm bowl and beat a bit. 

anyway. i use instant yeast so first thing i do is mix that with about 2 c. flour. set aside. in a bigger mixing bowl i put a couple T sug and 2 or 3 T oil. you can use what you like. sometimes i add a T butter also.(only oil i buy is safflower. ) then put in 1 c. hot water. i suppose you could have it warm because you have to wait until it gets the right temp for the yeast but i like to boil my water. stir the sug, oil and water together.when it's the right temp. dump in the flour and yeast mixture and beat and add prepared egg. salt and more flour if you need it . i like a lot of salt so i use at least aT in this. you dont want too much flour . this is hamburger buns and need to be soft.so maybe at the beginning you could just have 1 1/2 cups flour instead of 2. mine is always very soft. i move it back and forth from one hand to the other and pat the top until it isn't sticky at least not too sticky. other people do it differently. you might need your buns a little firmer.

i let rise about 1 hour then i make into balls and keep folding under gently(guess you all know to do that though).whatever size you want then i put on my sheet (i also warm the sheet) (yes i know i coddle my bread)with parchment and flatten a bit. let rise until doubled at least. i baked mine last night at 380 for about 20 minutes. depending on your oven.( keep watching. 15 min might do it in some ovens. i have mine light brown. then i brushed with melted butter. i was working in the garden today since 6am and i went through 3 of these for chickenburgers. they were so good! enjoy! ~Georgia


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Micheal said:


> Sadly, I very seldom bake any more, So all I have on hand is "All-purpose"
> By the way - 5 roses = flour. 4 Roses = the whiskey..... years ago it was my Grandfather's morning eye opener......


I thought the whiskey was Four Roses too, but on a recent trip to the liquor store, I found that with inflation it had been marked up to Five Roses.



Danaus29 said:


> I use Gold Medal all-purpose unbleached flour. I tried whole wheat flour years ago but it had a weird flavor, especially in cookies.


I suppose you could get used to the flavor if you had to, but contrary to the suppositions of all the misguided Nutrition Purists, whole wheat isn't all that much more nutrient dense than plain bleached or general purpose, fortified flour.






Wheat flour, white, all-purpose, enriched, bleached Nutrition Facts & Calories







nutritiondata.self.com








__





Wheat flour, white (industrial), 10% protein, bleached, unenriched Nutrition Facts & Calories







nutritiondata.self.com









Wheat flour, white, all-purpose, enriched, bleached Nutrition Facts & Calories







nutritiondata.self.com





Caesar's legionares relied on ww bread for their nutrition and stood 5'5". Vercingetorix's barbarians ate meat and no bread and stood 6' tall....I guess the Romans saved money on their smaller suits of armor. (??)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@newfieannie, how much instant yeast? Just one package?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes one pk. or if using loose from the bottle 1 T sorry


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Success! @newfieannie recipe turned out very well for me. I rarely make breads of any type, it must be 25 years ago, or more, but could see myself trying this again. I used half the salt called for because it seemed a lot; next time I’ll use a little more. I did follow the tip to make sure all the equipment was warm, I put the bowls etc in hot water for ten minutes before using. Thank you!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

doc- said:


> I thought the whiskey was Four Roses too, but on a recent trip to the liquor store, I found that with inflation it had been marked up to Five Roses.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you could get used to the flavor if you had to, but contrary to the suppositions of all the misguided Nutrition Purists, whole wheat isn't all that much more nutrient dense than plain bleached or general purpose, fortified flour.


I tried the switch back in the days before the internet was around to tell us that information. I never could get used to the taste. Whole wheat flour was ok in home made biscuits but it was gross in cookies and brownies.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think part of the problem is that grocery store whole wheat flour is stale.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Flour: unbleached white wheat flour. Whole wheat flour. Cornmeal. White rice flour. Brown rice flour. Tapioca flour. Corn starch. Potato starch. Almond flour. Black bean flour.

The whole wheat flour is only used for dog treats.At one time I had a sister in law who ground her own whole wheat to make wonderful whole wheat bread, but I genernally don't like whole wheat bakery goods. The freshness was probably the difference.


----------

